
Show HN: Deta Base – Add a database to your side projects in 3 lines of code - abdelhai
https://deta.sh/
======
abdelhai
Apologies. Our hosting company seems to have some trouble in some US regions,
this staging site is available for now:
[https://detab.webflow.io/](https://detab.webflow.io/)

------
quickthrower2
This looks nice and simple to use. Great for mvps.

~~~
abdelhai
Awesome, we hope you give it a try.

------
riantogo
can we use this with PHP? And how big can the data get before moving to MySql?

~~~
abdelhai
Yes, you can use our HTTP API:
[https://docs.deta.sh/docs/HTTP](https://docs.deta.sh/docs/HTTP) There is no
limit to the amount of data you can store. With our free tier you get 3GB
storage but you could upgrade any time.

------
la6471
Where’s the pricing info?

~~~
abdelhai
We will release it this week. Let me know if I should ping you when we have
it.

